# Aching Lats



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi

Iv started to get aches in my upper lats (below my shoulders) and slightly the bottom of my neck. Is this a sign that iv finally started to 'break down' my lats? 

Iv been doing seated rows and lat pull downs quite a lot, so im thinking thats why they are aching.

cheers


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry mate hat do you mean by breaking down your lats?


----------



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate hat do you mean by breaking down your lats?


sorry mate, i was meaning broken the muscle down a bit because i haven't seen much in the middle of my back in terms of gains

cheers


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

It more than likely means your doing something right , it took me quite a while to be able to hit my back properly without making my biceps do all the work , squeezing and holding at the top of the movement works for me with slow negatives .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

When you say middle back the problem is that the lats are a huge muscle and they cover most of your back. if you have doms then you are certainly working the back muscles.


----------



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

awesome, sounds like its a good ache then haha


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah good for you mate. Well worked.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

DOMS doesn't equal growth. Nor does it mean you've had a 'good workout'.

We've all had plenty of good workouts without needing the reassurance of DOMS. You know when you're doing your workout whether or not it's a good workout.

I'm not saying you shouldn't be happy with your workout, just that DOMS isn't the be all & end all.

If it's the very top near your shoulder it sounds more like your teres major.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Agreed the more you work out the less the doms.


----------



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

Big_Z said:


> DOMS doesn't equal growth. Nor does it mean you've had a 'good workout'.
> 
> We've all had plenty of good workouts without needing the reassurance of DOMS. You know when you're doing your workout whether or not it's a good workout.
> 
> ...


Dont think it's teres major mate because its below there, more central back area


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Ado said:


> Dont think it's teres major mate because its below there, more central back area


Apologies I must have misunderstood or misread your first post, I thought I read you were sore at the top of your lats & in the middle.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ado said:


> sorry mate, i was meaning broken the muscle down a bit because i haven't seen much in the middle of my back in terms of gains
> 
> cheers


The middle of your back is traps and rhomboids mate. Lats are at the side like a big triangle coming out under your armpits.

If you want to work out the middle you want to concentrate on wide grip pulldowns, pendlay rows and deadlifts. Should get you a nice thick middle back.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Rhomb ache that is


----------

